# summer exchange wishlist



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

this is a place to post your chis name, measurements, likes dislikes, these are just suggestions though so you may or may not get the things you request...


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

OMG Sheer excited about this.. 

Okay wooop Daisy's details below 

Daisy is a GIRL
She has a wheat intollerance so preferbly nothing with like grains and stuff in it as it bloats her and upsets her little doggy tummy.

I have add an inch onto her sizes because she's still growing.

She has a 7.5 inch neck
10 inch tummy
10 inches long
8 inches high
Size XS 

She really likes pink and sparkles (she's a magpie in disguise) and generally loves everything which doesn't upset her little tummy  

Woof Woof


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

Question..Can we PLEASE all post measurements? When I was shopping for clothing items, it was amazing to see the size variances in smalls!! I couldn't believe it! So, measurements will ensure a good fit hopefully


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

Mes Jake I am 7.5lbs and on a diet cos mr vet said so but my measurements are still

Neck 10"
Chest 14.5"
Length 11"

at least thats them 6 weeks ago but I dontz fink ives changed

I love soft cuddly toys and if theys squeak even better. I likes to eats hard plastic stuff so mummy says I am not to have anyfing with plastic on its.

I love bully sticks so lots of them would be magic..

Balls are okay but I gets bored wif them. 

So for mes I likes Soft squeaky toys and bully sticks yummy..

Thanks yous all

Love Jake x x x


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

DEXTER!
of course i'm ALL male, still got my goods (wink wink*) hahaha! ok...

weight: 8.2lbs
neck: 10 but i think it grew to 10.5 now? weird
chest: 14
length: 13
clothes: small

what i likes!: 
- TREATS!. no rawhide pls mommy wont let me have. or anything wif red#40
(beefhide and porkhide is yummy though okay? ^_^)
- bullysticks, every dogs fav, i like the gummies and the chewies of it!
- squeaky toys are a must in every chis daily routine. *squeak squeak squeak*
- and lastly, JUST please dont forget about me... :dontknow:


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

bianca girl
col; white and tan long hair
neck; 10-11in
lenght; 12in
tummy; 14

bianca will be delighted with anyones gifts, bought or homemade, its the idea someone made or picked something for her, she will love them
the only thing she cant have is small balls


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Billy is a MALE and weighs 5lbs. 

No clothes please, we dont really ware them and wouldnt want anyone wasting their money.

I love anything SQUEEKY, bully sticks, rawhide, but nothing too grainy as i am fed raw. 



Pixie is a GIRL and weighs 2lbs at the moment but is still growing.

No clothes please, we dont really ware them and wouldnt want anyone wasting their money.

Loves anything squeeky, bully sticks rawhide anything chewey but not to grainy please. 


They both are very much into toys and tearing around the house, they love blankets and anything soft and furry

thanks so much x


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

Hello My Name is Elise and i like Clothes..Any colour other than blue. Pink or red is my fave colour!!
I love balls and toys of all kinds, esp if they make a noise!!!
I like to try new treats as long as theyre yummy..
Beds, blankets, are all welcomed as they keep me extra warmed 

Neck - 12inch
Chest - 17inch
Length - 12inch


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

Hello Im Tinkerbell

Neck - 11inch
Chest - 19inch
Length - 15inch

I love anything really...Clothes, toys (but Elise nicks them  ). Blankets, beds.
I would really like a pretty bikini for the summer too!
I eat pretty much anything too and i love a relaxing bath and hair wash


----------



## IowasAngel (Mar 5, 2008)

Coco is female
3lbs 3oz
Neck: 7.5 in
Chest: 11 in
Length: 11 in
Height: 8.5 in (approximately)

She loves clothes, bully/steer sticks, harnesses (vest/step-in type) and squeaky toys. She also loves soft chewy treats and isn't really picky on what kinds.


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

Hi! I'm Max!

Since I'm a mix, I am bigger than the average chi. I weigh 26 pounds, and I wear an X-Large Tank top or T-shirt.

I'm on a restricted diet and the only treats I'm allowed to have are Pup-peroni's and Wellness Pure Rewards Jerky Bits in either beef or venison/salmon. 

I could use a new harness and leash set in any color for a boy.

Could also use a new water and food dish set too. I'm old and everything I have is old! Haha!

I'm not much into toys, but I do LOVE blankets!

Anything at all is greatly appreciated....I'm not picky! Just love it that people and other chis remember me!!!


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

Hi! I'm Pedro!

I'm 8 pounds and I wear a Medium size T-shirt or Tank top.

Would love a new harness and leash set.

I like small stuffed animal toys; especially ones that squeak!

I'm on a restricted diet, so Mom says I can only have Pup-peroni's and Wellness Pure Rewards Jerky bits in either beef or venison/salmon.

I love blankets, too!

I greatly appreciate anything at all I get. I'm not picky and just love the fact that chis and their mommies remember me!


----------



## TwilightGirlKay (Nov 23, 2009)

Hello, I'm Kailey, no I'm not a loveable Chi.
I'm not an owner at this time so I can't give you measurements or anything.
I'm joining in cause I thought it would be fun to do something for someone.
I accept anything anyone gives me. 
I find anything thoughtful that someone takes the time to make or pick out.

Anything for a little chi works lol 
I love clothing.
I love those little carriers that you find on sale.
Collars are cute.
So are toys 
Pretty much anything that won't spoil is good since it will be awhile still till I get my own place off campus for a mighty chi warrior lol:hello1:

Thanks for looking and stopping by my little info box.

~Kailey~


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Tootsie is a GIRL

neck 10 1/2 inches
chest 16 inches
length 12 1/2 inches
(usually size small, sometimes medium depending on make)
No treats or rawhides or bullysticks or anything like that due to food allergies

Prefer any color except pink because she has alot of pink, and prefer girly looking things
She likes squeaky stuffed toys, hard nylabones, 
dislike: latex toys ... she will chew them up in a minute

Minnie is a Girl 

neck 9 inches
chest 13 inches
length 10 3/4 inches
(usually size XS, sometimes S depending on make)
No treats or rawhides or bullysticks or anything like that due to food allergies

Prefer any color except pink because they have alot of pink, and prefer girly looking things. she looks the best in bright red

she likes squeaky stuffed toys, hard nylabones
dislike : laytex toys, has enough balls

Minnie and Tootsie will be very happy with whatever they get. they love opening up presents :dog::dog:


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

Hey is me Butter!









Likes:
- Toys (nothing squeaky please!)
- Creativity. Even if you just make a card, it will be loved
- Maybe a harness? Is up to you. I is a size Small
- Maybe another blanket to keep me warm. (sometimes Britney steals my blanket I gotted from T)

Dislikes:
- Clothes
- Squeaky toys
- No shiny latex bones or anything like that
- Collars (dont like anything around my neck!)


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

I really dont know what lolas measurements are and i dont have anyway to tell im sorry but i know she is an xs or xxs depends on the clothing and where you buy them.
Lola loves purple and green and would like a bathing suit or anything for camping or a puppia cause I have no idea where to buy one lol 
thank you
also no Cinnamon or apple products please ( mommy and daddy are allergic )


----------



## Bella Luna (Jan 15, 2010)

It's me! Bella Luna and here is my "wishlist"

Measurements: 
Chest- 10 1/2 Inches
Neck- 7 1/2 Inches
Length- 6 1/2 Inches
Height (From floor to back)- A little over 7 1/2

I usually wear XXS's, but it is best to go based off of the measurements
I LOOOVE clothes and wear them often, as long as they do not have sleeves..I walk funny when I have clothes on with sleeves..Hehe..

I love any color..pinks, purples, yellows, anything works..I'm not picky! But I do love girly things.

I am mad about bully sticks, they are my favorite..no rawhides please!! 

I love soft, squeeky toys that are bigger than me, but I do not like those hard, nylabone chews. 

I love blankies And I pretty much like everything! Haha, I'm not picky

Like everyone else said, please don't forget me I got forgotten last time and it made me very sad 

Thanks


----------



## phoebedog (Sep 19, 2009)

I'm Charlie and am a boy who LOVES teddies and soft squeeky toys. I don't play with balls to much as they keep rolling away from me.

Neck: 10 1/2 inchs
Chest: 15 inchs
Length: 17 inchs

I love going for walks but I keep chewing my leads up (mom tells mom off for it) So it would be nice to get a new lead

I love chewy treats. I would quite like to try a bully stick that all my chi mates rave about.


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

bumping this up


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

bumping this up


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

Jasper - 
Loves LOVES loves toys!
bully sticks
wears a small

Justice -
no toys doesn't play with them 
bully sticks 
treats

Pj 
xs small 
bully sticks 
not big on toys 
loves clothes 

*** we are greatfull for what ever we get ***


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

Friday likes most anything he loves blankets & beds he loves to burrow lol he loves toys, collars, harness, leash, nylabones, treats please no rawhide

Dislikes hard latex type toys, rawhide, umm those rope bones he loves to shred them & eat the strings....

he usually wears an xsmall

neck 8 1/2
chest 11 1/2
length 10

neck & chest measurements Ive added about a half inch on to them...


----------



## Bri (Feb 1, 2005)

Daisy: girl

I only have her neck measurments. She's sleeping with grandma at the moment but i will try and get her measured tomorrow.

Neck: 10 inches

She LOVES blankets. She is a blanket hog. Anything soft and warm.
She's girly but a wild child as well lol. her name suits her
She like soft squeak toys and ropes.
She doesnt like rubber toys.
She likes soft treats.
She wears a size small.

Im sure she'll love anything she recieves, so no worries.


----------



## rachellauren (Oct 15, 2008)

Macy: girl
weight 5 lbs., usually wears xs or s (i don't have measurements)
Likes soft toys, bully sticks, blankies
Her favorite color is purple.
Macy also has a collection of leashes, and loves new ones!


Jordan: boy
weight 7 lbs. usually wears a s (i don't have measurements for him either)
Loves all toys, his favorite color for toys is pink, (i know, but it's what he likes, lol)!
Loves bully sticks


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

I am Chico and I likes TOYS, TOYS and TOYS... and those tiny balls that can fit in my mouth...I think mom finds them in the cat section of the store but she doesn't think I know that 
I also likes Bully sticks but no rawhide sticks as they make me barf....and mommy don't like that!
I love blankets ... 
I think I would like a boy hat but never had one....
Nothing PINK or PURPLE as I am alllllll boy......... 
I am a bit BIG for a CHI... I call it "stocky"...mom's son calls me fat but I don't mind, I am loved(and spoiled) and dats what matters to me.
My measurements are:
NECK: 11"
BEHIND MY FRONT LEGS: 17"
NECK TO TAIL: 12"
AROUND HEAD: 11"
I am so excited that I can go shopping with my Mom to buy for my Secret Exchange buddy...


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi I am Quigley and all Boy. I am the biggest tiny pup you will ever meet. I don't let my size stop me I am rough and tumble when Mom lets me, she is rather protetive. She thinks I will hurt my head or break a leg so she watches me constantly. She has let up a tiny bit now that I am over 2 lbs. But still watches me like a hawk.  I appreciate it though. I don't let her get out of my sight either. I want to be sure to alert her to any dangers as well. I think we make a great team!!!!:hello1:

Anyway,

I weigh 2lbs 5 oz
I am 6 months old (so I may grow a little more and gain some more weight)
I have a 6.5" neck
Length 7"
chest 9.5 "

I like little shirts I wear XXS and sometimes that is too big depending on the shirt

My favorite colors are shades of brown, blue and green
I like cheeta print
I love soft toys I can attack and shake like crazy
tiny balls to play fetch with
soft blankets to rest on
healthy puppy snacks that are crunchy but not too hard
I like everything. It's nice just to be remembered.


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

In her younger days, Britney could play with every toy you threw her way. When she wasn't playing with toys, she was chewing on rawhide bones; oh how she loved those!! 

Now at age 8 (9 in September), Britney has become very simple and mellow. She does love a good walk in the morning, but would prefer to sleep on her favorite spot in the living room. She has 1 blanket she uses, but sometimes that isn't enough to help keep her snuggly. She typically is a size Small, but sometimes a Medium would be best so you can see all her adorable little fat rolls. Being in these exchanges are an honor to Britney, and will love what her special summer pal sends her. 

:ngreet2:


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

Bump my person hasn't posted yet plz


----------

